# Small stream bass



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Too much fun, wading small flowing water for green bass. This was my first time fishing this particular stream, but I think it's interesting that the top-end size for all the small streams I have fished that contain spotted bass seems to be roughly 15-16". I'd love to see one bigger, but at that size on a glass 3wt, they are a handful. As usual, I caught a mixed bag of spots and buckets. I caught a few fish on a gray/pink Goddess, but most of the bass fell to my HD Craw pattern, brown with orange-tipped claws. 

This fish was a hair over 15" in the measure net.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Those are some Great fish for any size stream. Nice Job !
I fished a pair of small creeks after collecting a limit of squirrels on Sat and had a blast but all my fish were brown.
I love the solitude those little creeks provide and since most see few if any anglers the fish do get surprisingly large.
Did you try any topwater ?? 
I tried topwater but had very little success, most of the fish I caught were on a # 6 woolly- bugger.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I tossed one of these for a while, no takers.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice fish cream! excellent photos too


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

One of my favorite small streams, this one is filled with R/ bass, longears, a few smallies and an occasional Kentucky. This one is fairly shallow, very rocky and almost always crystal clear.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I love it. Great looking small flow!


----------

